# Buttercup day 2



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

So I came back from school and buttercup is like this.








She only eats some things if I feed her with my hand. She also talks more now


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Buttercup poop is not liquid








Is this normal


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, it looks like she is on the mend.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> Yes, it looks like she is on the mend.


Great!








I put this box with pine shavings in the garage and sneaked her in. Not sure why she’s sitting like that in her food


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Why is she eating pine shavings???


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Probably really hungry. Have you let her try and eat?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Probably really hungry. Have you let her try and eat?


I gave her food but she don’t like it


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Mix it with water. See if she's more tempted with it that way. But make new each day if she does eat it.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Mix it with water. See if she's more tempted with it that way. But make new each day if she does eat it.


I did that


----------

